# Lego Cad



## Ajkula (3. Oktober 2012)

kennt Jemand ein gutes Lego CAD in welchem man etwa Zahnräder Kräfte übertragen lassen kann, Planetengetriebe sich wirklich bewegen, also die dort gebauten Maschinen wie in der Realität arbeiten (natürlich je nach rechenkraft der CPU natürlich) der von Lego angebotene LDD kann ja leider nichts davon.

Vorschläge?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2012)

Meinst Du jetzt ein Test-Tool für Lego-Technik, oder was genau meinst Du? Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich da einer die Mühe macht, so was umzusetzen und das ganze auch noch korrekt funktionsfähig als freeware  ^^ Lizenzrechtlich dürfte es bei kostenpflichtigen Tools allein deswegen schon scheitern, weil Lego das sicher nicht gestattet.


----------



## Ajkula (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe einige freeware Programme bei Youtube gesehen, allerdings sind diese nicht zu 100% funktionsfähig.
Ich  weiß das für die Antikythera-Lego-Maschine (den Nachbau der Echten)  so  ein Programm verwendet wurde (genau so etwas würde ich brauchen)  allerdings finde ich dazu nichts.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2012)

Was ist das denn überhaupt für ne Maschine?


----------



## Ajkula (4. Oktober 2012)

War eine antike astronomische Uhr die vermutlich zum Erstellen von Horoskopen verwendet wurde, sie wurde anfang des 20 Jh. stark beschädigt von Tauchern geborgen und ihre Funktion wurde erst sehr viel später erkannt als man die verschmolzenen Bruckstücke mit Röntgenstrahlen durchleuchtet hat.

Das Ganze wurde vor einigen Jahren mit Legotechnik nachgebaut.

Besser wäre natürlich ich könnte so etwas mit echten Legosteinen nachbauen, aber beim Kilo-kauf von Legotechnik bei ebay weiß man ja nie was man bekommt, und bei Lego selbst kostet es unheimlich viel.


----------



## zipit (12. Oktober 2012)

hm,

SR 3D Builder - The most advanced LEGO CAD for PC for TECHNIC Model kommt deinen wünschen wohl am nächsten. habe die software aber noch nie selbst benutzt, kann also nichts zu ihrer praxistauglichkeit sagen. letztendlich suchst du eine 3d software, die eine rigid body simulation engine ( aka bullet  ) implementiert. auch wenn der kuchen durch die bullet engine quasi schon gebacken ist, so bezweifel ich doch, dass es eine saubere einbindung der bullet engine in eine der gängigen lego cad systeme gibt.

als alternative bleiben echte 3d pakete wie blender, cinema 4d oder softimage xsi, die alle rigidbody mechaniken inklusive hinge, engine & connector systemen bieten. die 3d daten würdest du aus dem lego cad programm deiner wahl importieren und dann die animation in blender, c4d usw erstellen.

letztendlich stellt sich auch noch die frage wie sinnvoll das ganze auf diesem wege ist. es gibt eine menge leistungsfähriger 2d physik umgebungen wie
phun oder physion.


----------

